# Should I adjust pH for wine made from a kit



## Segarram (Apr 18, 2013)

I started an Italian Sangiovese wine from a kit about 6 months ago and it has been stabilized, degassed, and aging in the carboy. However I just racked it and checked the pH on it and it was 3.67. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't 3.67 too high and if so should I adjust it with some tartaric or should I just leave it alone?


----------



## novalou (Apr 18, 2013)

Segarram said:


> I started an Italian Sangiovese wine from a kit about 6 months ago and it has been stabilized, degassed, and aging in the carboy. However I just racked it and checked the pH on it and it was 3.67. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't 3.67 too high and if so should I adjust it with some tartaric or should I just leave it alone?



Kits are acid balanced. No adjustments are necessary. Are you sure you added the correct amount of water?


----------



## cpfan (Apr 18, 2013)

Which kit? It might make a difference. Plus, you should always mention the FULL kit name.

Steve


----------



## Segarram (Apr 19, 2013)

cpfan said:


> Which kit? It might make a difference. Plus, you should always mention the FULL kit name.
> 
> Steve



The kit is Vintners Reserve Italian Sangiovese.


----------



## Segarram (Apr 19, 2013)

novalou said:


> Kits are acid balanced. No adjustments are necessary. Are you sure you added the correct amount of water?



I'm sure I added the correct amount of water. The only step I goofed up on was when I added the fining agent. The instructions said to stir the wine first, then add the fining agent. Well I did the reverse, I added the fining agent first, then I stirred the wine. However, that shouldn't change the pH would it?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 19, 2013)

Segarram said:


> I'm sure I added the correct amount of water. The only step I goofed up on was when I added the fining agent. The instructions said to stir the wine first, then add the fining agent. Well I did the reverse, I added the fining agent first, then I stirred the wine. However, that shouldn't change the pH would it?


 

That should not have changed you PH in any way. Fining agents are neutral.

What type of water did you use? Was it tap water? (your tap water could have skewed your PH).


----------



## Segarram (Apr 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> That should not have changed you PH in any way. Fining agents are neutral.
> 
> What type of water did you use? Was it tap water? (your tap water could have skewed your PH).



Yes, tap water, but I have a filter on the faucet that I used.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2013)

Its actually just fine for a red wine. Textbook perfect in fact. Don't mess with it.


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 25, 2013)

*same kit different result*

I just started this kit and the PH was 3.8 after adding the proper amount of spring water. so i followed a formula to reduce the level to 3.6. I checked today and it is 3.2, either the formula is wrong or i should have waited 24 hours for the juice and water to mix better? or does adding oak chips change the PH? any ideas?
As long as i'm at it ; my WE pinot grigio was at 2.9 and SG of 996 so i added potassium carbonate per the directions on the Carlson bottle to get the ph to 3.2. Being not too bright i didn't weigh the contents of the bottle just took for granted that if it said two ounces then that was what was in the bottle, so i dumped the whole bottle in my 6 gallons of wine. After stirring for quite a while the ph was 4.1, so then i freaked out and added acid blend to move it back down. after i realized the acid probably wasn't dissolving very well i stopped. I'm afraid to check it tomorrow, it's probably at 2.5 or something.


----------



## novalou (Jun 25, 2013)

wood1954 said:


> I just started this kit and the PH was 3.8 after adding the proper amount of spring water. so i followed a formula to reduce the level to 3.6. I checked today and it is 3.2, either the formula is wrong or i should have waited 24 hours for the juice and water to mix better? or does adding oak chips change the PH? any ideas?
> As long as i'm at it ; my WE pinot grigio was at 2.9 and SG of 996 so i added potassium carbonate per the directions on the Carlson bottle to get the ph to 3.2. Being not too bright i didn't weigh the contents of the bottle just took for granted that if it said two ounces then that was what was in the bottle, so i dumped the whole bottle in my 6 gallons of wine. After stirring for quite a while the ph was 4.1, so then i freaked out and added acid blend to move it back down. after i realized the acid probably wasn't dissolving very well i stopped. I'm afraid to check it tomorrow, it's probably at 2.5 or something.



LOL!! Sorry, but that was a funny story.

Ok, you are here for winemaking, not story telling.

You just learned winemaking's most important lesson.... Patience. Ph can come down during fermentation. If you are inclined to adjust it pre ferment, add about half of what you would normally add. You can always make fine adjustments to taste later.


----------



## wood1954 (Jun 26, 2013)

On the upside, i found a use for some overly acidic Sauvignon blanc. i added it to the Pinot and the ph is now 3.8 and tastes Ok. so now i wait a few months and check on it. Think i'll sweeten it up to about .999


----------

